# Interstim - verifying the codes



## LindseyR (Oct 27, 2010)

Please help. I am new to interstim billing and need help verifying the codes i have found

for the interstim trial done in our office to see how the patient responds i have come up with the codes:
64561
64561-mod 59
a4290 x2

now for the permanent electrodes my doc does stage 1 and 2 together in the hospital on an outpatient basis so i came up with
64581 do i need modifiers for each side?
64590
95972
l8680 x2 ----not sure if i charge this or not

any help is appreciated, the company that introduced this to my doc gave me a billing sheet, but they have given me 3 different responses on how to bill each stage so i dont trust them at all.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## svanhorn73 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes this is correct


----------



## KCROSS (Nov 12, 2010)

The modifiers you need to use for 64561 and 64581 when both sides are done is either 59 on the second, or RT and LT.  50 is not a valid modifier.  I've been using RT and LT for Medicare and they seem to be paying

Karen


----------

